# تاجر من ألمانيا: عرض بيع بضائع ذات جودة عالية



## عبدالرزاق (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم,
تاجر عربي مقيم بألمانيا: أبحث عن شركاء تجارة بالجملة في كل الدول العربية. بإمكاني توفير جميع أنواع البضائع من ملابس, أحذية, أكسسوارات نسائية, عطور, مواد تجميل ذات جودة عالية, آلات مطبخية كبيرة و صغيرة, آلات الورشات و الميكانيك كبيرة و صغيرة, تجهيزات البيوت و المباني, وكل بضاعة مطلوبة. البضاعة تكون ذات جودة عالية و بأسعار مناسبة جدا. للحصول على عروض في البضاعة المرغوب أرجوكم الاتصال بي عبر اي مايل. بارك الله للجميع في أرزاقهم و أوقاتهم و أبدانهم.
و السلام من أخوكم
عبدالرزاق

عرض ساعات يدوية من الماركة الألمانية: جاي باكستور. الساعات ذات جودة عالية رجالية و نسائية و السعر هو 15 يورو للساعة الواحدة. يمكنكم تحميل الصور على الرابط التالي(مع العلم أنه توجد موديلات أخرى كثيرة):

حمل الصور هنا


البريد الالكتروني: [email protected]​


----------

